# Crawling along the road of life



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 5, 2009)

(James Meikle, "The Traveler")

"I desire to depart and be with Christ--which is better by far!" Philippians 1:23

What horrors may beset the carnally-minded, when they think of their death! Yet no prospect affords me such pleasure as that of my death and final change! I have exceeding great cause to rejoice, when I compare what I now am and suffer--with what I shall then enjoy and be!

Now my joys are future, and in expectation--for I walk by faith, and live on hope. But then they shall be present, and in possession--for I shall dwell in light, and feed on fruition! 

Now I am daily struggling with death and sin--but then I shall eternally triumph over both! 

Now I toil along a tiresome road--but then I shall walk above these skies in the very heavens! 

Now my eyes rove from vanity to vanity--but then they shall see, yes, fix upon the King of kings in His divinest glory! 

Now I dwell among fire-brands, and surrounding sinners daily give me pain--but then I shall dwell among the multitudes of the redeemed, with angels and archangels--and not one sinner among all the heavenly multitudes!

Now I often bewail myself as a frail inhabitant of feeble clay--but then I shall find myself possessed of all the vigor of immortality--of all the briskness of eternal life!

Now I have foes without, and foes within; the sin of my nature, and the idols of my heart; enemies from earth and hell to grapple with--but then, triumphing over every foe, I shall sing the victories of the divine Conqueror, and never cease from this matchless, this inexhaustible theme! 

Now the cruel hand of death comes among my friends and family, and leaves me like a sparrow on the house-top alone, or mourning in the wilderness--but then not one of all the numerous inhabitants shall so much as say, "I am sick," because they are an assembly of sinless ones. 

Now my Sun often conceals Himself, so that I go mourning without Him--but then in the light of His countenance, in the brightness of His glory, shall I walk on forever! 

Now I am crawling along the road of life in company with fellow-worms, who dwell in cottages of clay, and are crushed before the moth--but then, dignified with His divine likeness, I shall dwell with the Ancient of days, and enjoy the dearest and most intimate communion with Jehovah and the Lamb forever! 

Now my time is wasting away, and I may be very near my latter end--but then an endless eternity shall be mine, and my bliss shall be as durable as it is desirable; and as permanent as it is pleasant.

O! then, who would not desire death--which is so pregnant with glory and bliss!

"I desire to depart and be with Christ--which is better by far!" Philippians 1:23


----------



## Idelette (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!


----------

